# Muzzle



## Mourguitars (Nov 28, 2019)

It fired up ....the LED works when gated but has low volume and a whine like noise.....the red maker on the stereo jack is the Tip for the key. think i have it wired right

When pedal is bypassed i get a massive volume boost..

The build docs are different  than the PCB...i followed the PCB specs



https://imgur.com/AFJOWeQ


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2019)

Is that Key input jack a switching jack?   Regular stereo won't work.


----------



## Dali (Nov 28, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> The build docs are different  than the PCB...i followed the PCB specs



Since I will build this soon, can @PedalPCB double-check the current documentation, please?


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2019)

The only difference in the build docs is the SMD IC and some component placement.

The values printed on your PCB are correct so follow that.   Wiring is all the same.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 28, 2019)

https://imgur.com/1WOq5UM


Is this the correct one ? I ordered these with my 1st order with Tayda..forgot i had them , if so going from left the angle end first to right what pins do i solder ..


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep, that's the one you need.       If you have ground loop issues you might need an isolated jack, but I'd get it working and try it out first.






						File:1-4" Jack Pinout.jpg - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 28, 2019)

Great thanks... i got it...really clamps down great !


----------



## evilarsen (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello, my muzzle is ready. As you, i have the same problem of down volume when activate (even when the threshold is on minimum). Does change your input key jack solved this ?

I have got this one with my kit.








						6,3mm Mono jack with switch, 1,25
					

6,3mm mono jack enclosed With switching contact Very rugged Mounting diameter 9mm




					www.musikding.de
				



I connect Tip on 2, Switch on 3 and the 2 ''guitar'' jacks tips and ground together. i think i am right.

Richard


----------



## Robert (Jan 21, 2020)

evilarsen said:


> I connect Tip on 2, Switch on 3 and the 2 ''guitar'' jacks tips and ground together. i think i am right.



Post a picture of your wiring.


----------



## evilarsen (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Paul.Ruby (Jan 21, 2020)

Probably not the problem but you are relying on the case to get key signal ground to the board. You have a ground pad between the tip and switched-top on the board. Maybe add an explicit ground line from that pad up to the key jack. Also, even when I think I have jacks wired right, I stick in a plug and then continuity check from external to the proper internal points to make sure all is well.


----------



## Robert (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm really not familiar with those jacks...  

Just for troubleshooting, disconnect the two orange wires going to your Key Input jack and connect them together.  (Do not connect them to any jack)

Now see if the pedal functions as a _normal _gate with nothing plugged into the Key Input or Output.


----------



## evilarsen (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Paul, i do this and no more down volume problem. Volume is ok 
So i try as a normal gate it's works (but threshold at max, my setup is noisy but not too much)
With the key it's work too but also in max and when it's gated i can hear yet some low noises..


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't know if these pic's will help ya....but i run a noisy amp with a boost and hot pickups and i never go above 11:30 ish , maybe your next order buy a few of those jacks like i posted above from Tayda...or from your dealer , i put the wrong jack in at first

Mike



https://imgur.com/fqBOLkN




https://imgur.com/m5DjLd1




https://imgur.com/442ONiC


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 21, 2020)

Try sanding off some of the paint on the inside around each hole so that the jacks, pot & footswitch all make electrical contact with chassis ground.  This plagued me on a couple of builds.  Now I take a wire wheel to the inside of the chassis if there is powdercoat surrounding the holes.


----------

